# Ice-Storage house built..



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo again,

here in the Forum i have seen firsttime pics from a model-icehouse.
So i want to built my own and here is it:

Wish all MLScalers a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2016 !

greetings from derPeter


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really, really nice Peter! Very solid construction. If that was a kit I'd buy it! Also, thanks for the well wishes for 2016! Right back at you!

A question, how did you build the stairs? I'm working on a building that needs similar stairs.

-Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, beautiful Peter!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter;

Beautiful structure. I liked the horse head decorations at the ends of the roof peaks. They reminded me of the houses in the land of Rohan from The Lord of the Rings.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice. Some animation would make it over the top!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful building and best wishes to you also.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo ice-bears,

@jimtyp: stairs-question, the 2 beams are simply cutted like a saw-blade, then stairs glued on.. see pic

@Dave: horse-head is not from Lord of rings, is the logo of biggest bank inAustria ;-)) .. see pic

thanks for comments
greetings derPeter


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter. I can see the end result of the stairs, but how did you cut the saw-blade portion? Do you have a special jig that you used?

-Jim


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Jim, I think he was indicating that it was a kit, but not sure. Stair stringers can be cut on a table saw with a dado blade tipped an an angle equivalent to rise and run required for your stair. A good formula to calculate stairs is two times the rise plus the run equals 25. Say you have a riser of 7.5 inches, then 2 X 7.5 = 15, plus 10 inch run equals 25.

Bob C.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, very well done! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo jimtyp,

here is the stair-sketch, draw with pencil at the woodbeam, along the red lines cutted both together with my smallest handsaw..

greetings derPeter


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Very nice
I like the look of the metal roof.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

As Bob C. said, this is how you can use the dado blade to cut stairs on a table saw. I then slice the stringers off using a very fine blade on a micro table saw. I do find that wood breaks easily unless it is a fine grain hardwood. This is Azek cellular PVC.










I Love the Icing Station. It really looks great!!! I may need to make one a mile long to service all the Billboard USAT reefers that my wife buys.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, how do you get your dado spacing so perfect?

-Jim


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a De Walt 744 table saw (bought 6 years ago). The rack & pinon fence is very accurate. I think I moved the fence 1/2 inch each time. Blade tilted 45 degrees. I have had other saws but the fence is the secret. I am so happy with it, I bought a second one, so I don't have to remove the dado to cut something else. It is portable and tucks away under the table when not in use. The new version seems to be approx. $400

I might add "Read, Understand, and Follow all safety and operation directions from the manufacturer." I also use "zero clearance inserts, each custom made for stack dado configuration.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have those nice woodworking tools so found another way.

And of course it is simple. 

I use some 1/2" aluminum "L" and cut strips to the width of the staircase. Then I use Goop to adhere them to a strip of brass, with the center points up. You can clean up the ends (sides) on the sander after everything drys. I leave some brass at the end and just bend it to 45 degrees and attach it at the top. Voila Instant staircase.

I drill the top and bottom steps and bend a piece of wire (one side at 45 degrees and the other at 135 degrees) for the ballisters and railing.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful building Peter. 

Merry Christmas


----------

